# grey screen of death (you must restart your computer)



## cRobin (Jan 22, 2010)

my dual 2.3 ghz G5 power mac with 3.5 gig memory running 10.4.11 started crashing (grey screen "you must restart your computer...) and soon stoped booting.  suspecting the hard drive as it had been noisy for some time I ran "repair disk" in disk utility from my mac book (connected by firewire, G5 booted as target) and it booted again but soon crashed again and after a couple more crashes it would not boot and attempts to repair failed. I installed a brand new hard drive, installed osx 10.5 and updated it to 10.5.8 and it seemed to install and boot fine but while trying to burn a .dmg dvd with toast (10.0.5) I got the grey screen anain and repeated attempts to burn a disc with the same .dmg resulted in a crash every time. it has also crashed while downloading, playing back itunes hd video, and using an "eye tv hybrid" tv tuner as a dvr.  below is the most recent crash log - note that most of them have referenced cpu 0 although the most recent it's cpu 1 -THANX & PLEASE HELPInterval Since Last Panic Report:  0 sec
Panics Since Last Report:          1
Anonymous UUID:                    4A58CF1E-0844-409F-8BF3-65A3A3CD2E79

Fri Jan 22 13:45:48 2010


Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 1): 0x300 - Data access DAR=0x000000005980CB8C PC=0x00000000000DD9C4
Latest crash info for cpu 1:
   Exception state (sv=0x60583500)
      PC=0x000DD9C4; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x5980CB8C; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x0010E980; R1=0x689BBB10; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x0010DC54 0x002E6E60 0x00111398 0x001117D0 0x0025E5A4 0x001089A4 
         0x000F742C 0x000F27B4 0x000F7478 0x003100AC 0x000B4448 0x00000000 
         backtrace terminated - frame not mapped or invalid: 0xBFFFFE80

Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x60583500)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x68996c80)
      PC=0x9171FA18; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x58911000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x00001F7C; R1=0xBFFFFE80; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: update

Mac OS version:
9L31a

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 9.8.0: Wed Jul 15 16:57:01 PDT 2009; root:xnu-1228.15.4~1/RELEASE_PPC
System model name: PowerMac7,3

System uptime in nanoseconds: 31873648267814
unloaded kexts:
com.apple.driver.Apple02DBDMAAudio	2.5.8f1 - last unloaded 3850752531
loaded kexts:
com.apple.filesystems.autofs	2.0.2 - last loaded 928570209
com.apple.driver.AppleTopazAudio	2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.AudioIPCDriver	1.0.6
com.apple.driver.AppleTAS3004Audio	2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.AppleFCU	1.3.2b0
com.apple.driver.AppleFan	1.0.10f1
com.apple.driver.AppleTexasAudio	2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.AppleTexas2Audio	2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.AppleDACAAudio	2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.AppleK2Fan	1.0.10f1
com.apple.driver.AppleSCCSerial	1.3.2
com.apple.driver.AppleSlewClock	1.5.2d0
com.apple.driver.AppleADT746x	1.0.10f1
com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor	1.9d0
com.apple.driver.AppleLM7x	1.9d0
com.apple.driver.AppleCPUVoltage	1.5.2d0
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP	1.7.7
com.apple.ATIRadeon9700	5.4.8
com.apple.driver.AppleVSP	2.2.2
com.apple.driver.AppleThermal	1.0.1f2
com.apple.driver.AppleK2Driver	1.7.2f1
com.apple.driver.AppleHWClock	1.5.2d0
com.apple.driver.AppleADM103x	1.0.10f1
com.apple.driver.PowerMac7_2_PlatformPlugin	3.4.0d0
com.apple.driver.AppleMaxim6690	1.9d0
com.apple.driver.AppleI2S	1.0.1f1
com.apple.driver.AppleAD741x	1.9d0
com.apple.driver.AppleFileSystemDriver	1.1.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver	3.4.6
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite	3.2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice	2.1.1
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter	2.7.91
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient	2.1.1
com.apple.iokit.IOATABlockStorage	2.0.6
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub	3.4.9
com.apple.iokit.IOATAPIProtocolTransport	1.5.3
com.apple.driver.ApplePMU	2.5.6d2
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient	3.5.2
com.apple.driver.AppleK2SATA	1.0.4f2
com.apple.driver.AppleVIA	1.5.1d1
com.apple.driver.AppleGPIO	1.3.0d0
com.apple.driver.MacIOGPIO	1.3.0d0
com.apple.driver.AppleCPUThermo	2.0.0a0
com.apple.driver.AppleMPIC	1.5.3
com.apple.driver.AppleI2C	4.0.0d2
com.apple.driver.AppleK2SATARoot	1.0.5b1
com.apple.iokit.AppleGMACEthernet	1.5.9f1
com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI	3.9.7
com.apple.driver.AppleKauaiATA	1.2.1f4
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBEHCI	3.4.6
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBOHCI	3.4.6
com.apple.driver.AppleK2	1.7.2f1
com.apple.driver.AppleSPU	2.5.6d2
com.apple.driver.AppleMacRiscPCI	3.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleCore99NVRAM	1.1.1
com.apple.driver.AppleFlashNVRAM	1.0.5
com.apple.security.seatbelt	107.0


----------



## Summer Storm (Jan 22, 2010)

Got the same machine but mine is running slow seemingly since my update to Snow Leopard. However, part of the problem may be related to two things:

1. A 7200RPM hard drive. This is a known issue. I know I sent mine back to Apple (within the 1-year warranty) and they replaced it because it was failing. Now I have a Toshiba brand hard drive. Another ''however'' is that there seems to be some consensus that the SATA firmware/driver is in conflict with the configuration in general and while I don't know the 10.5.8 solution, I have heard that the upcoming update (10.6.2 Snow Leopard) is supposed to address this issue. It also makes for occasional stop-and-start video.

2. Permissions and disk repair. This is the easier of the issues and with you still running Leopard it is even better. Get AppleJack (totally free at VersionTracker.com). Install it and run it to fix all the important maintenance and repair tasks at boot-up. I cannot stress just how much of a savior AppleJack has been over the years from Tiger to Leopard. It is totally free and if I were to make a list of the most useful and best utilities ever created for Mac, this would be it. I'm just hoping the developer(s) hurry up and make a Snow Leopard-compatible version....soon. Also, check your fonts for corruption. Use the Font Book utility in the Utilities folder. All of these can make for ''slowness'' on an expensive laptop that should really just plain work. MacBook Pro owners paid a premium for a ''pro'' level machine and it should perform to this level.

Oh, forgot to mention that there was apparently a graphics card issue that is also well known. Apple has already said that it will, warranty or not, replace faulty graphics cards. I haven't had to replace mine (yet if ever), but others have not been so lucky. Check into that too just FYI. Apparently this syndrome can manifest itself anytime during the life of the machine.

Good luck.


----------



## djackmac (Jan 22, 2010)

cRobin said:


> my dual 2.3 ghz G5 power mac with 3.5 gig memory running 10.4.11





Summer Storm said:


> MacBook Pro owners paid a premium for a ''pro'' level machine and it should perform to this level.
> 
> Oh, forgot to mention that there was apparently a graphics card issue that is also well known. Apple has already said that it will, warranty or not, replace faulty graphics cards.



Thanks for trying to contribute there Summer Storm, but far from the same machine that you are running. So it seems from the OPs post that it seems to panic when burning? What symptoms was the machine having originally to make you replace the drive?


----------

